
Scientists (sort of) settle debate on low-carb vs. low-fat diets - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/08/14/scientists-sort-of-settle-debate-on-low-carb-vs-low-fat-diets/
======
epalmer
I've tried both and can't stick to low fat. My genotype is carb sensitive.
Eating carbs of low nutrient value (bread, grains, pasta ...) makes me hungry.
A well formulated low carb diet that has me keto-adapted reduces my appetite
dramatically and has me losing 2+ lbs a week. Of course I have to exercise but
I have been doing that for years. And I do count calories. It is not hard to
stay under my requirement for calories.

It is important to understand what a well formulated low carb diet means. I
track protein, carbs and net carbs after fiber. I have targets for each. Fat
is mostly from good oils like olive oil.

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Science-Low-Carbohydrate-
Living/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Science-Low-Carbohydrate-
Living/dp/0983490708/ref=sr_1_1?s=books)

The study seems flawed. Low carb diets assert that you need to be keto
adapted. That can take weeks. It took about 3 weeks for me. And there may be
other benefits of keto adapted diets:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2367001/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2367001/)

~~~
methodOverdrive
I didn't read the study, but the WSJ article also didn't even mention the
amount of fat or carbohydrates in the diets. I wouldn't be surprised if a
"low-carb, but not actually ketogenic" diet was bad for you - if you're
restricting carbs to be lower than the control 50% but still consuming, say,
20% carbohydrates, then you would never even become keto adapted.

